# Pitclochry Meeting 23/06/13



## Five&One (May 23, 2013)

Morning All. (new day new thread)

The following is the updated list

 Deke (DEFINITE)
 DelB (DEFINITE)
 Alan (PM'd)
 Greig In Fife (Deciding)
 Hickory_Hacker (Deciding)
 patricks148 (DEFINITE)
 patricks friend (PM'd)
 Brizo H71 (DEFINITE)
 Five&One (DEFINITE)
 munro007 (deciding)
 Jungle (DEFINITE)
 Grumps (Pm'd)

As it stands at the moment there are no spaces left

We have 4 x 3ball tee times booked from 9.10 and every 8 minutes thereafter.


----------



## GreiginFife (May 23, 2013)

So am I not in then...?


----------



## GreiginFife (May 23, 2013)

Thanks.


----------



## Five&One (May 23, 2013)

GreiginFife said:



			Thanks.
		
Click to expand...

Are you a definite then mate ? Apologies but they blocked the old thread before I was really ready and I have deleted all my PM's as the box was full.


----------



## GreiginFife (May 23, 2013)

Yes, I am a definite.


----------



## Five&One (May 23, 2013)

Deke (DEFINITE)
 DelB (DEFINITE)
 Alan (PM'd)
 Greig In Fife (DEFINITE)
 Hickory_Hacker (Deciding)
 patricks148 (DEFINITE)
 patricks friend (Deciding
 Brizo H71 (DEFINITE)
 Five&One (DEFINITE)
 munro007 (deciding)
 Jungle (DEFINITE)
 Grumps (Pm'd)


----------



## thecraw (May 23, 2013)

Good stuff guys. Pitlochry is a beautiful track. Hope you get a decent day. 


:thup:


----------



## fundy (May 23, 2013)

The first 3 holes there are a killer if i remember, played there when "on tour" many many years ago, 3 holes straight up hill werent for the faint hearted after not having had any sleep the night before! Lovely track especially once had a drink at the spring and up on the plateau though - enjoy


----------



## Five&One (May 23, 2013)

fundy said:



			The first 3 holes there are a killer if i remember, played there when "on tour" many many years ago, 3 holes straight up hill werent for the faint hearted after not having had any sleep the night before! Lovely track especially once had a drink at the spring and up on the plateau though - enjoy 

Click to expand...

I have provisionally booked a buggy as I have played it before and its pretty harsh for the first 3 if your not in the best state of fitness. After that though its a fantastic vista and worth the climb it took to get you there.


----------



## munro007 (May 23, 2013)

Yes put me down as a definate thx


----------



## Five&One (May 23, 2013)

munro007 said:



			Yes put me down as a definate thx
		
Click to expand...

Cheers. You're very welcome.


----------



## patricks148 (May 23, 2013)

I note that as we are all high handicappers, diggers, chompers and weekend warriors and will all be of a similar standard we won't be using handicaps?

Â£5 per head winnings


----------



## DelB (May 23, 2013)

patricks148 said:



			I note that as we are all high handicappers, diggers, chompers and weekend warriors and will all be of a similar standard we won't be using handicaps?

Â£5 per head winnings
		
Click to expand...

Aye, jog on ya chancer!!


----------



## Hickory_Hacker (May 23, 2013)

Guys - There's a wee clash of dates for this one so I'm gonna have to skip it.

I'm sure that it'll all go well, have a good one and all the best. :swing:


----------



## Five&One (May 23, 2013)

Hickory_Hacker said:



			Guys - There's a wee clash of dates for this one so I'm gonna have to skip it.

I'm sure that it'll all go well, have a good one and all the best. :swing:
		
Click to expand...

Cheers for that. Sorry you can't make it. 

That frees up a space if anyone wants to take it up ?


----------



## GreiginFife (May 23, 2013)

patricks148 said:



			I note that as we are all high handicappers, diggers, chompers and weekend warriors and will all be of a similar standard we won't be using handicaps?

Â£5 per head winnings
		
Click to expand...

As its a bit of a freebie I see no reason why we can't put a few quid in each for a couple of prizes (lowest Nett, lowest Gross kinda thing), afterall we would have had to fork out green fees if we had held this elsewhere.


----------



## DelB (May 23, 2013)

More than happy with that Greig. :thup:


----------



## Five&One (May 23, 2013)

GreiginFife said:



			As its a bit of a freebie I see no reason why we can't put a few quid in each for a couple of prizes (lowest Nett, lowest Gross kinda thing), afterall we would have had to fork out green fees if we had held this elsewhere.
		
Click to expand...

More than happy to chuck a friendly fiver in a prize fund


----------



## GreiginFife (May 23, 2013)

Good stuff chaps, as long as everyone is happy with this we can sort the finer details nearer the time.


----------



## Grumps (May 23, 2013)

Work sorted so I'm in


----------



## Five&One (May 23, 2013)

Grumps said:



			Work sorted so I'm in
		
Click to expand...

Superb. Look forward to meeting you.


----------



## Jungle (May 23, 2013)

More than happy to throw some money towards a prize pot.

Dunfermline lads - you guys fancy sharing the trip up the road?


----------



## Grumps (May 24, 2013)

Jungle said:



			More than happy to throw some money towards a prize pot.

Dunfermline lads - you guys fancy sharing the trip up the road?
		
Click to expand...

Yes to both


----------



## Five&One (May 24, 2013)

Deke (DEFINITE)
 DelB (DEFINITE)
 Alan (PM'd)
 Greig In Fife (DEFINITE)
 patricks148 (DEFINITE)
 patricks friend (awaiting decision)
 Brizo H71 (DEFINITE)
 Five&One (DEFINITE)
 munro007 (DEFINITE
 Jungle (DEFINITE)
 Grumps (DEFINITE) 

We have 9 definites and 2 possibles/probable.

Still one space left at the moment


----------



## smokey (May 24, 2013)

Count me in if you still have the free space and its ok


----------



## Five&One (May 24, 2013)

smokey said:



			Count me in if you still have the free space and its ok
		
Click to expand...

Yes the last space is yours mate.


----------



## Five&One (May 24, 2013)

Deke (DEFINITE)
DelB (DEFINITE)
Alan (Please accept before Sunday night)
Greig In Fife (DEFINITE)
patricks148 (DEFINITE)
patricks friend (Please accept before Sunday night)
Brizo H71 (DEFINITE)
Five&One (DEFINITE)
munro007 (DEFINITE
Jungle (DEFINITE)
Grumps (DEFINITE) 
Smokey (DEFINITE)

10 definites and 2 awaiting confirmation.


----------



## Deke (May 25, 2013)

Alan can't make it so another free spot it seems!


----------



## Five&One (May 27, 2013)

Deke (DEFINITE)
 DelB (DEFINITE)
 Greig In Fife (DEFINITE)
 patricks148 (DEFINITE)
 patricks friend Dave (DEFINITE)
 Brizo H71 (DEFINITE)
 Five&One (DEFINITE)
 munro007 (DEFINITE
 Jungle (DEFINITE)
 Grumps (DEFINITE) 
 Smokey (DEFINITE)

Still one place left.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (May 27, 2013)

Envy, envy, envy.  A belter of a track with the most fabulous views - my golfing heaven. Summers of 1976 and 1977 I played there regularly as I had a student holiday job in Scotland's Hotel in Pitlochry (where I learnt to drink and discovered friendly and accomodating dining room and housekeeping young ladies)

Ah Pitlochry - ye cannae whack it!


----------



## Neillbro (May 30, 2013)

I would like to throw my hat in the ring. If I am not to late. 

Will travel up with delb


----------



## Five&One (May 31, 2013)

Unless Deke has allocated the final place you are in. I will PM him and hand it over to him now, assuming he is back

Final List

Deke (DEFINITE)
DelB (DEFINITE)
Greig In Fife (DEFINITE)
patricks148 (DEFINITE)
patricks friend Dave (DEFINITE)
Brizo H71 (DEFINITE)
Five&One (DEFINITE)
munro007 (DEFINITE
Jungle (DEFINITE)
Grumps (DEFINITE) 
Smokey (DEFINITE)
Neilbro(DEFINITE)


----------



## Deke (May 31, 2013)

All good with me lads! That's me back from Spain and I am looking forward to meeting you all! Thanks again Colin for your help, I agree that 3 fourballs is the way to go, what say you guys?


----------



## DelB (May 31, 2013)

Much prefer four three-balls, if I'm honest, but don't have an issue if the majority prefer four-ball groups.


----------



## Five&One (May 31, 2013)

DelB said:



			Much prefer four three-balls, if I'm honest, but don't have an issue if the majority prefer four-ball groups.
		
Click to expand...

No preference here


----------



## GreiginFife (May 31, 2013)

Doesn't bother me. 3 or 4 balls are fine.


----------



## Grumps (Jun 1, 2013)

Prefer 3 but 4 will do


----------



## BrizoH71 (Jun 11, 2013)

Guys, unfortunately due to a change in circumstances I'm no longer able to take up my spot in this event.  

I was looking forward to playing, and there was still a slim chance that I might have been able to make it, I've decided to give the organisers as much time as possible to find a replacement.

Apologies again, hopefully I'll make a future event.


----------



## GreiginFife (Jun 11, 2013)

I can probably get a replacement if needed.


----------



## Deke (Jun 11, 2013)

Go for it mate, I have no problem with that? Does anybody else?


----------



## GreiginFife (Jun 12, 2013)

I have sourced a replacement. A mate of mine off 15 will happily take up the spot.


----------



## Deke (Jun 12, 2013)

He is more than welcome mate!


----------



## GreiginFife (Jun 12, 2013)

Thats sorted. Back to full numbers.


----------



## Grumps (Jun 12, 2013)

Deke.  You doing a draw or waiting till the day


----------



## Deke (Jun 14, 2013)

Grumps said:



			Deke.  You doing a draw or waiting till the day
		
Click to expand...

What would you prefer? I was going to post my chosen groups on Sunday night, but I don't mind deciding on the day either?


----------



## GreiginFife (Jun 14, 2013)

Post them up Deke. That way I can see if I will be ill that day or not...


----------



## Deke (Jun 14, 2013)

GreiginFife said:



			Post them up Deke. That way I can see if I will be ill that day or not... 

Click to expand...

Sound, I will sort out for Sunday evening!


----------



## patricks148 (Jun 15, 2013)

It would be helpfull if my mate and i play in the same group as he will want to get back up the road fairly quickly as he well under the thumb


----------



## munro007 (Jun 15, 2013)

Guys i have made it to the knockout stage for the club championship, so i might need to drop out, and i don't want to take a space up, if i cant play.


----------



## Grumps (Jun 15, 2013)

Deke.  What were the tee times ?


----------



## Deke (Jun 15, 2013)

Five&One said:



			We have 4 x 3ball tee times booked from 9.10 and every 8 minutes thereafter.
		
Click to expand...

There you go!


----------



## Deke (Jun 15, 2013)

patricks148 said:



			It would be helpfull if my mate and i play in the same group as he will want to get back up the road fairly quickly as he well under the thumb
		
Click to expand...

No worries, are the others playing with friends the same?


----------



## Jungle (Jun 15, 2013)

munro007 said:



			Guys i have made it to the knockout stage for the club championship, so i might need to drop out, and i don't want to take a space up, if i cant play. 

Click to expand...

I was talking about this today with my mate and he would be keen if a space became available.


----------



## Deke (Jun 15, 2013)

Jungle said:



			I was talking about this today with my mate and he would be keen if a space became available.
		
Click to expand...

He is more than welcome, are you in or out Munro? We need to know ASAP mate. I tried to PM you but you don't have room for any more messages!


----------



## GreiginFife (Jun 15, 2013)

patricks148 said:



			It would be helpfull if my mate and i play in the same group as he will want to get back up the road fairly quickly as he well under the thumb
		
Click to expand...

Patrick out 1st his mate out last... that way he's not waiting about for you... problem solved


----------



## Grumps (Jun 15, 2013)

I'm travelling up with gok (smokey) and have room for 1 more from edin/Dunfermline areas


----------



## Grumps (Jun 15, 2013)

GreiginFife said:



			Patrick out 1st his mate out last... that way he's not waiting about for you... problem solved 

Click to expand...

Haha the gloves are off now


----------



## munro007 (Jun 15, 2013)

Just take me off the list, the chances of me getting to my final are slim, but you never know. Have fun guys


----------



## Deke (Jun 16, 2013)

Ok, cheers Munro. Jungle it looks like your mate has a spot, is he coming for sure?


----------



## Jungle (Jun 17, 2013)

Deke said:



			Ok, cheers Munro. Jungle it looks like your mate has a spot, is he coming for sure?
		
Click to expand...

He was certainly keen on Saturday.

I've dropped him a text message this morning just to double check.


----------



## patricks148 (Jun 17, 2013)

GreiginFife said:



			Patrick out 1st his mate out last... that way he's not waiting about for you... problem solved 

Click to expand...

all well and good but that won't get us back up the road any sooner will it!

are we still having a wager on this meet? if we have 4 balls we can playey betterball betwwen pairs and team stableford?


----------



## Deke (Jun 17, 2013)

Ok, how are these for groups? Group 1:Me,Five&one,DelB,NeilBro. Group 2:Greig,Greig's Mate,Patrick,Patrick's mate. Group 3:Grumps,Smokey,Jungle,Jungle's mate. All good lads? Have I missed anything/anybody out? I still don't have an official handicap so will be playing off 18 on the day, I hope this is ok with you all? Del and Greig played with me at another meet and they can attest that I need every one of those shots! For the same reason I will not be part of any wagers of comps to avoid accusations of banditry, but feel free to sort something out between yourselves! Any questions?


----------



## patricks148 (Jun 17, 2013)

Deke said:



			Ok, how are these for groups? Group 1:Me,Five&one,DelB,NeilBro. Group 2:Greig,Greig's Mate,Patrick,Patrick's mate. Group 3:Grumps,Smokey,Jungle,Jungle's mate. All good lads? Have I missed anything/anybody out? I still don't have an official handicap so will be playing off 18 on the day, I hope this is ok with you all? Del and Greig played with me at another meet and they can attest that I need every one of those shots! For the same reason I will not be part of any wagers of comps to avoid accusations of banditry, but feel free to sort something out between yourselves! Any questions?
		
Click to expand...

No No no, if you don't have a handicap that means you play off scratch, simples.


----------



## Deke (Jun 17, 2013)

patricks148 said:



			No No no, if you don't have a handicap that means you play off scratch, simples.
		
Click to expand...

Everybody at the previous meet was fine with 3/4 of 18? I will play off scratch if that is what the rest of you decide? Does it really make that much of a difference when it's for a friendly knock?


----------



## Deke (Jun 17, 2013)

In fact I really don't mind playing off nada, it's a fun day out for free after all! Maybe as a gesture of solidarity you should all join me and play off scratch too my good fellows?   It will be nice to see the new range and teaching facilities they are opening on the day and I think they are offering free lessons too? I might end up staying for a while! Me and my good wife were planning to go for a meal after if any of you fancy it?


----------



## Bomber69 (Jun 17, 2013)

Deke said:



			In fact I really don't mind playing off nada, it's a fun day out for free after all! Maybe as a gesture of solidarity you should all join me and play off scratch too my good fellows?   It will be nice to see the new range and teaching facilities they are opening on the day and I think they are offering free lessons too? I might end up staying for a while! Me and my good wife were planning to go for a meal after if any of you fancy it?
		
Click to expand...

Good shout Deke:thup:

Lets see what the others say about playing of a big fat Zero, Patrick I think will be up for it.


----------



## patricks148 (Jun 17, 2013)

Bomber69 said:



			Good shout Deke:thup:

Lets see what the others say about playing of a big fat Zero, Patrick I think will be up for it.
		
Click to expand...

He most Certainly will


----------



## Deke (Jun 17, 2013)

Cheers Bomber! Nice one Patrick! Even though a few of you going are higher handicap players are you up for playing of scratch for a day? Your comments please good meet muckers?


----------



## Bomber69 (Jun 17, 2013)

patricks148 said:



			He most Certainly will 

Click to expand...

And your mate would he be up for this also....


----------



## Deke (Jun 17, 2013)

Bomber69 said:



			And your mate would he be up for this also....
		
Click to expand...

I have a strange feeling he will too!


----------



## Bomber69 (Jun 17, 2013)

Deke said:



			I have a strange feeling he will too! 

Click to expand...

Well as the saying goes Deke, it's your ball so you make the rules. I am sure all the guys will be up for this given that it's not costing them nowt.

Have a great day and remember to post the scores:thup:


----------



## Deke (Jun 17, 2013)

Bomber69 said:



			Well as the saying goes Deke, it's your ball so you make the rules. I am sure all the guys will be up for this given that it's not costing them nowt.

Have a great day and remember to post the scores:thup:
		
Click to expand...

I sure will bud, hopefully Tiger will be up for some pics and a write up if we are are lucky!


----------



## Deke (Jun 17, 2013)

In fact, how does a better ball matchplay format off scratch sound? That would be a right laugh!


----------



## Bomber69 (Jun 17, 2013)

Deke said:



			I sure will bud, hopefully Tiger will be up for some pics and a write up if we are are lucky!
		
Click to expand...

I deffo like your way of thinking, will be a good day out no matter what way you decided to go but like I have said if you have offered to play off scratch I am sure the rest will follow your lead, be very surprised if anybody say no......


----------



## Deke (Jun 17, 2013)

Bomber69 said:



			I deffo like your way of thinking, will be a good day out no matter what way you decided to go but like I have said if you have offered to play off scratch I am sure the rest will follow your lead, be very surprised if anybody say no......
		
Click to expand...

We shall see! What say you laddies? I am off out now for a much needed round and practice session and I will be back in the evening, I hope you are all up for this? Cheers!


----------



## GreiginFife (Jun 17, 2013)

I'm happy aff bare feet.

Deke, in the interests of time being a factor would Patrick & his mate not be best off in the first group. Me and my mate are happy to play in any group/time. 

Just a thought.


----------



## Deke (Jun 17, 2013)

GreiginFife said:



			I'm happy aff bare feet.

Deke, in the interests of time being a factor would Patrick & his mate not be best off in the first group. Me and my mate are happy to play in any group/time. 

Just a thought.
		
Click to expand...

Aha, those were just the groups in no particular order mate, more than happy to let Patrick out first!


----------



## Five&One (Jun 18, 2013)

Happy to play off scratch for a free knock. Obviously wont be entering score based sweeps on that basis as I play off 26 but happy to go with the flow and learn a bit off the low boys. 

By the way. I have hired a buggy which anyone in my group would be welcome to hitch a free ride on. First come first served obviously.

Deke. I notice you have 3 x 4 balls but we have 4 tee times. They might appreciate having the unused tee time back for someone else to use. Pretty sure it will be busy since its free.

Anyone need a lift ? I am leaving Edinburgh at 7.15 am Must be back by 5pm. Got space for one if needed and don't mind a small detour.


----------



## patricks148 (Jun 18, 2013)

We are happy to play 2nd group, just its better if we fin the same time as dave will want to get back up the road sharp.


----------



## Jungle (Jun 18, 2013)

Looking forward to this trip guys. My mate is definetly in for this as well. 

Just a few thoughts though. Given that its a free round I'm more than happy to throw some money into a sweep but given that the scope of handicaps might be varied is it worth while having a scratch sweep alongside a handicap sweep. if everyone puts in a fiver there will be Â£60 in the pot that could be split across the two sweeps it would at least give the high handicappers a chance to bag some cash.

Five&one - If you are riding solo you can jump in with me an my mate at Dunfermline if you wish? We will be playing then having a bite in the clubhouse so should have you home by 17:00. 

Is it too late for 3 balls :mmm:


----------



## patricks148 (Jun 18, 2013)

Jungle said:



			Looking forward to this trip guys. My mate is definetly in for this as well. 

Just a few thoughts though. Given that its a free round I'm more than happy to throw some money into a sweep but given that the scope of handicaps might be varied is it worth while having a scratch sweep alongside a handicap sweep. if everyone puts in a fiver there will be Â£60 in the pot that could be split across the two sweeps it would at least give the high handicappers a chance to bag some cash.

Five&one - If you are riding solo you can jump in with me an my mate at Dunfermline if you wish? We will be playing then having a bite in the clubhouse so should have you home by 17:00. 

Is it too late for 3 balls :mmm:
		
Click to expand...

Four balls just give you more options.

each 4 ball can play against each other better ball and we can still do ind scores and team scores so prizes a plenty.


----------



## Deke (Jun 18, 2013)

4 balls indeed suit the betterball matchplay format. I will call Pitlochry and tell them to give up our final tee time. As for sweeps or prizes I am not really that bothered having no official handicap, feel free to sort out something yourselves!

Are you all happy with the format? It should be a laugh!


----------



## Five&One (Jun 19, 2013)

Jungle said:



			Five&one - If you are riding solo you can jump in with me an my mate at Dunfermline if you wish? We will be playing then having a bite in the clubhouse so should have you home by 17.oo:
		
Click to expand...

Thanks v much but just got a new car and wanted to give it a run out.


----------



## Deke (Jun 19, 2013)

Can all players please give me a handicap to help work out the pairs please? I will try and make each pair have roughly the same combined handicap to make the matchplay fairer. Many thanks chaps!


----------



## GreiginFife (Jun 19, 2013)

Mine is 12 and James is 15


----------



## Deke (Jun 19, 2013)

GreiginFife said:



			Mine is 12 and James is 15
		
Click to expand...

Cheers Greig!


----------



## Grumps (Jun 19, 2013)

14 for me and stevie(smokey) is 27


----------



## patricks148 (Jun 20, 2013)

Handicaps!

what happened to bare feet?


----------



## Bomber69 (Jun 20, 2013)

patricks148 said:



			Handicaps!

what happened to bare feet?
		
Click to expand...

Yeh somewhere along the line it seems to have got missed, I am sure it was agreed that this would be a scratch match.

Deke, can you confirm...............


----------



## GreiginFife (Jun 20, 2013)

Bomber69 said:



			Yeh somewhere along the line it seems to have got missed, I am sure it was agreed that this would be a scratch match.

Deke, can you confirm...............
		
Click to expand...

Pretty sure Deke said this was to sort the groups into reasonable matches for bare feet. No point having a 27 against a 6 off bare feet... #oneoutcome


----------



## patricks148 (Jun 20, 2013)

My mate Dave is a bit shy so he would prefer to be my partner, if thats Ok?

our handicaps are me off 7 and he's +2.

are we still all putting a Â£5 in for prize money?


----------



## Bomber69 (Jun 20, 2013)

patricks148 said:



			My mate Dave is a bit shy so he would prefer to be my partner, if thats Ok?

our handicaps are me off 7 and he's +2.

are we still all putting a Â£5 in for prize money?
		
Click to expand...

Patrick Old Boy, you just played your Trump card there one thinks.

Now I know I am not going to this meet but given that it's getting played of scratch I am willing to put Â£10.00 on Dave (Patricks mate) if anyone wants a wee side bet.

Mind you still a few days before this meet so still time for you to all hit the range and get a swing sorted.


----------



## GreiginFife (Jun 20, 2013)

Bomber69 said:



			Patrick Old Boy, you just played your Trump card there one thinks.

Now I know I am not going to this meet but given that it's getting played of scratch I am willing to put Â£10.00 on Dave (Patricks mate) if anyone wants a wee side bet.

Mind you still a few days before this meet so still time for you to all hit the range and get a swing sorted.
		
Click to expand...

A +2 player amongst 7 upward off bare feet. Willy Hills wouldnt even give you odds on that Sam.


----------



## Deke (Jun 20, 2013)

GreiginFife said:



			Pretty sure Deke said this was to sort the groups into reasonable matches for bare feet. No point having a 27 against a 6 off bare feet... #oneoutcome
		
Click to expand...

Spot on Greig, glad to see some of you can read!  Patrick there is absolutely no chance of any betting involving you and your +2 pal! 
Unless you man up and play in different teams! Some folk don't seem to get the whole "friendly knock" vibe???


----------



## patricks148 (Jun 20, 2013)

calm down dear nothing wrong with a friendly bet

Dave is over the moon with playing of scratch by the way


----------



## Bomber69 (Jun 20, 2013)

Deke said:



			Spot on Greig, glad to see some of you can read!  Patrick there is absolutely no chance of any betting involving you and your +2 pal! 
Unless you man up and play in different teams! Some folk don't seem to get the whole "friendly knock" vibe??? 

Click to expand...

Deke,

You just never know, there are loads of 20+ handicap golfers (Weekend Warriors) on this forum who can hit 300+ yard drives and knock a wedge at least 150 yards. Who knows maybe someone will have a good day and take the spoils, my money is still on Dave and I would be prepared to offer some odds if anyone fancies a wager.

Anyway I hope the forecast is wrong and you get it dry but most of all you have a great day:thup:


----------



## Bomber69 (Jun 20, 2013)

GreiginFife said:



			A +2 player amongst 7 upward off bare feet. Willy Hills wouldnt even give you odds on that Sam.
		
Click to expand...

I have just checked and Bet Victor is doing a deal


----------



## Deke (Jun 20, 2013)

Stop mixing it Bomber you swine!


----------



## Deke (Jun 20, 2013)

patricks148 said:



			calm down dear nothing wrong with a friendly bet

Dave is over the moon with playing of scratch by the way

Click to expand...

Do you enjoy taking sweets from children ? Hmmmm,I may now insist that you play against each other...:thup::thup:


----------



## Five&One (Jun 20, 2013)

Deke said:



			Can all players please give me a handicap to help work out the pairs please? I will try and make each pair have roughly the same combined handicap to make the matchplay fairer. Many thanks chaps!
		
Click to expand...

26 here.


----------



## Five&One (Jun 20, 2013)

patricks148 said:



			My mate Dave is a bit shy so he would prefer to be my partner, if thats Ok?

our handicaps are me off 7 and he's +2.

are we still all putting a Â£5 in for prize money?
		
Click to expand...

Lol at a fiver 'gift' to 2 x nearly scratch golfers.


----------



## Bomber69 (Jun 20, 2013)

Five&One said:



			26 here.
		
Click to expand...

Ouch, I bet that hurt:whoo:


----------



## Five&One (Jun 20, 2013)

Bomber69 said:



			Ouch, I bet that hurt:whoo:
		
Click to expand...

Not sure I am getting you there ?


----------



## Bomber69 (Jun 20, 2013)

Deke said:



			Stop mixing it Bomber you swine! 

Click to expand...

Deke, just go with the flow what's a fiver between friends and the golf is FOC, you lot can just put it down to your first lesson:rofl:


----------



## Bomber69 (Jun 20, 2013)

Five&One said:



			Not sure I am getting you there ?
		
Click to expand...

26, it's a good job you did not need to stand up and say that out loud 

Looks like it's a fiver donation from you to Patrick's mate, your giving him 26 shots


----------



## Five&One (Jun 20, 2013)

Bomber69 said:



			26, it's a good job you did not need to stand up and say that out loud 

Looks like it's a fiver donation from you to Patrick's mate, your giving him 26 shots
		
Click to expand...

My handicap is in my signature ya tube and I am not in the least shy about it, far less looking to hide it. Is there even a need for you to be in this thread ? I'm not really seeing what your trying to achieve. Gaining appreciation of your obvious smartarseness apart ? You and your dear departed mate have been all over this outing like rashes and I think its time you grew up and accepted that you missed the boat.


----------



## GreiginFife (Jun 20, 2013)

Bomber69 said:



			I have just checked and Bet Victor is doing a deal

Click to expand...

Was it Victor or Maurice giving the odds from his Car-sino? Or was this a Falkirk only deal???


----------



## Bomber69 (Jun 20, 2013)

Five&One said:



			My handicap is in my signature ya tube and I am not in the least shy about it, far less looking to hide it. Is there even a need for you to be in this thread ? I'm not really seeing what your trying to achieve. Gaining appreciation of your obvious smartarseness apart ? You and your dear departed mate have been all over this outing like rashes and I think its time you grew up and accepted that you missed the boat.
		
Click to expand...

:rofl::rofl::rofl: Calm down dear you got anger management issues:temper:

You better get down to Turnhouse and put your ball on the table early tomorrow to get some practice in before you hand over your fiver.

I never signed up for this meet in the first place and have no idea what you are on about in regards to "dear departed mate"

Remember to avoid slow play at all times and if you have hit one to many shots pick up


----------



## Bomber69 (Jun 20, 2013)

GreiginFife said:



			Was it Victor or Maurice giving the odds from his Car-sino? Or was this a Falkirk only deal??? 

Click to expand...

Maurice and his Car-sino, I am now looking to see if he is giving bets on who will be in last place, I have a good idea and it could be worth a few quid depending on the odds:swing:


----------



## Five&One (Jun 20, 2013)

Bomber69 said:



			:rofl::rofl::rofl: Calm down dear you got anger management issues:temper:

You better get down to Turnhouse and put your ball on the table early tomorrow to get some practice in before you hand over your fiver.

I never signed up for this meet in the first place and have no idea what you are on about in regards to "dear departed mate"

Remember to avoid slow play at all times and if you have hit one to many shots pick up

Click to expand...

I don't really get why you feel the need to wind people up on a golf forum. There are other forums where its positively encouraged if that's your bag mate. 

You come across like a right tit but then your probably making a special effort to do that and I'm missing the point or the hilarious humour there must be in it for some folks.

If you get off on waving your '5' in the face of a '26' that's particularly sad


----------



## Bomber69 (Jun 20, 2013)

Five&One said:



			I don't really get why you feel the need to wind people up on a golf forum. There are other forums where its positively encouraged if that's your bag mate. 

You come across like a right tit but then your probably making a special effort to do that and I'm missing the point or the hilarious humour there must be in it for some folks.
		
Click to expand...

You need to lighten up and not take things to serious, who knows you game might even improve:thup:


----------



## GreiginFife (Jun 20, 2013)

Bomber69 said:



			Maurice and his Car-sino, I am now looking to see if he is giving bets on who will be in last place, I have a good idea and it could be worth a few quid depending on the odds:swing:
		
Click to expand...

Tat could easily be me in my current funk mate. Going backward too quickly.


----------



## Five&One (Jun 20, 2013)

Bomber69 said:



			You need to lighten up and not take things to serious, who knows you game might even improve:thup:
		
Click to expand...

Don't be left with the impression that I am taking you seriously chum. Your a joke. Just not a hugely funny one.:rofl:


----------



## Bomber69 (Jun 20, 2013)

GreiginFife said:



			Tat could easily be me in my current funk mate. Going backward too quickly.
		
Click to expand...

Me thinks your at it. 

It was only last week or so that you said you went round Nine holes 2 over, your looking to increase your odds


----------



## GreiginFife (Jun 20, 2013)

Bomber69 said:



			Me thinks your at it. 

It was only last week or so that you said you went round Nine holes 2 over, your looking to increase your odds

Click to expand...

Whistle away Dixie. That was weeks ago, got the no pressure bounce game sorted try and import a card into that and I'm a shambles. 
Mind you been told this is no easy track anyway so outside of our single figure fellows it could be anyones.


----------



## MikeH (Jun 20, 2013)

gents
time to draw a line under this 'exchange' please or the thread will be locked


----------



## Bomber69 (Jun 20, 2013)

GreiginFife said:



			Whistle away Dixie. That was weeks ago, got the no pressure bounce game sorted try and import a card into that and I'm a shambles. 
Mind you been told this is no easy track anyway so outside of our single figure fellows it could be anyones.
		
Click to expand...

It sure is a good track and am sure you will enjoy it, how is Muckhart playing after all this sunshine we have had.


----------



## GreiginFife (Jun 20, 2013)

Bomber69 said:



			It sure is a good track and am sure you will enjoy it, how is Muckhart playing after all this sunshine we have had.
		
Click to expand...

Its playing lovely mate. Best condition its been in for ages. Good drainage programme carried out last year has helped tremendously.
Get roon for a game sometime.


----------



## GreiginFife (Jun 20, 2013)

MikeH said:



			gents
time to draw a line under this 'exchange' please or the thread will be locked
		
Click to expand...

Not my exchange I hope Mike, I'm just having a laugh with our Bomber.


----------



## Five&One (Jun 20, 2013)

GreiginFife said:



			Not my exchange I hope Mike, I'm just having a laugh with our Bomber.
		
Click to expand...

Comedy genius ain't he. Got to love him really. His intimidation and ridicule of a fellow forum member on the grounds of having a high handicap must have everyone admiring his sharp wit and repartee.


----------



## chris661 (Jun 20, 2013)

Further to Mikes post and further complaints can this thread no be left to the people who are actually attending please.

Thank you.


----------



## Bomber69 (Jun 20, 2013)

GreiginFife said:



			Its playing lovely mate. Best condition its been in for ages. Good drainage programme carried out last year has helped tremendously.
Get roon for a game sometime.[/QUOTE

Will defo take you up on your offer, drop me a pm next time you have the time.
		
Click to expand...


----------



## Deke (Jun 20, 2013)

Right then chaps, Five&One is now not attending, this means that we have an odd amount of folk and my betterball matchplay format will not work. I now propose a friendly Stableford round instead, shall we use full handicap now? If you want I will play off scratch? What say you gents?


----------



## DelB (Jun 20, 2013)

Seriously??? Is this to do with the tool who keeps sticking his nose in where its neither wanted not needed?


----------



## Deke (Jun 20, 2013)

DelB said:



			Seriously??? Is this to do with the tool who keeps sticking his nose in where its neither wanted not needed?
		
Click to expand...

I am afraid so...


----------



## DelB (Jun 20, 2013)

Poor show. Interesting that there was a other thread from a guy in Fife who wanted a game with higher handicappers only due to what he'd read on here about certain members attitudes towards them/us. Seems bullying is perfectly acceptable on here.


----------



## BrizoH71 (Jun 20, 2013)

I originally pulled out of this due to work commitments and a deadline being brought forward. I may be able to take up the slack again, but I won't know until tomorrow if that would be the case and even if I can, I'd need to cadge a lift from someone heading up from West Lothian/Edinburgh. 

Deke, give me some time until tomorrow, say till lunchtime and I'll see what I can do to.


----------



## Deke (Jun 20, 2013)

BrizoH71 said:



			I originally pulled out of this due to work commitments and a deadline being brought forward. I may be able to take up the slack again, but I won't know until tomorrow if that would be the case and even if I can, I'd need to cadge a lift from someone heading up from West Lothian/Edinburgh. 

Deke, give me some time until tomorrow, say till lunchtime and I'll see what I can do to.
		
Click to expand...

Mate, I am so sorry, Five&One has changed his mind after some persuasion from me! No spaces left now alas!


----------



## Deke (Jun 20, 2013)

So......back to the original plan then!


----------



## Five&One (Jun 20, 2013)

BrizoH71 said:



			I originally pulled out of this due to work commitments and a deadline being brought forward. I may be able to take up the slack again, but I won't know until tomorrow if that would be the case and even if I can, I'd need to cadge a lift from someone heading up from West Lothian/Edinburgh. 

Deke, give me some time until tomorrow, say till lunchtime and I'll see what I can do to.
		
Click to expand...

Apologies mate. Persuaded that pulling out let's the clown win. Not good for me. Not good for the meet. Not good for the forum generally, so I am back in again.


----------



## BrizoH71 (Jun 20, 2013)

No worries lads, it was going to be highly unlikely in any case that I'd make it.

Enjoy the day! :thup:


----------



## Five&One (Jun 20, 2013)

chris661 said:



			Further to Mikes post and further complaints can this thread no be left to the people who are actually attending please.

Thank you.
		
Click to expand...

I think someone is ignoring you.


----------



## Jungle (Jun 21, 2013)

Glad you have stuck in five&one.

My mate James plays off 17 and I'm off 24 (Oh the shame!!!) 

Just as a side note I was playing with a young guy a few weeks ago who was off two (top bloke by the way) and we were talking about the fear some high handicappers have of playing with low handicapped players. This guys point was 5 years ago he started playing golf and he was given the handicap of 28 he's now off 2. Now obviously this guy has a bit of a natural talent and not everyone will drop as quickly but it reiterated the point that you have to start somewhere. So you never know five&one one day you might be giving Bomber a few shots if your putters were to cross paths. 

I still say we put a fiver in each. Â£30 to the scratch winner and Â£30 to the handicap winner. Doesnt seem that everyone is keen on handing Â£60 to Patricks mate.


----------



## patricks148 (Jun 21, 2013)

Jungle said:



			Glad you have stuck in five&one.

My mate James plays off 17 and I'm off 24 (Oh the shame!!!) 

Just as a side note I was playing with a young guy a few weeks ago who was off two (top bloke by the way) and we were talking about the fear some high handicappers have of playing with low handicapped players. This guys point was 5 years ago he started playing golf and he was given the handicap of 28 he's now off 2. Now obviously this guy has a bit of a natural talent and not everyone will drop as quickly but it reiterated the point that you have to start somewhere. So you never know five&one one day you might be giving Bomber a few shots if your putters were to cross paths. 

I still say we put a fiver in each. Â£30 to the scratch winner and Â£30 to the handicap winner. Doesnt seem that everyone is keen on handing Â£60 to Patricks mate.
		
Click to expand...


Well said, i see no issue with putting a Â£5 in it helps to play for something.

And all of you will be relieved to hear i played with Dave last night and he was terrible... shanked, fatted thinned and a couple of mooosive slices. his excuse was he had not touched a golf club in two weeks and won't be touching one again till Sunday.

Place your bets


----------



## Deke (Jun 21, 2013)

patricks148 said:



			Well said, i see no issue with putting a Â£5 in it helps to play for something.

And all of you will be relieved to hear i played with Dave last night and he was terrible... shanked, fatted thinned and a couple of mooosive slices. his excuse was he had not touched a golf club in two weeks and won't be touching one again till Sunday.

Place your bets

Click to expand...

How large is your nose after typing that?  I take it you wont mind playing against Dave in your match then? We need to pair the lower handicap players with the higher ones.


----------



## patricks148 (Jun 21, 2013)

Deke said:



			How large is your nose after typing that?  I take it you wont mind playing against Dave in your match then? We need to pair the lower handicap players with the higher ones.
		
Click to expand...


Hereâ€™s an analogy for you.

Youâ€™ve just got yourself a fit new girlfriend, sheâ€™s hot! You take her to the pub and thereâ€™s a load of guys there you know.

Would you let them all spend the night with her?


----------



## Five&One (Jun 21, 2013)

Jungle said:



			Glad you have stuck in five&one.

My mate James plays off 17 and I'm off 24 (Oh the shame!!!) 

Just as a side note I was playing with a young guy a few weeks ago who was off two (top bloke by the way) and we were talking about the fear some high handicappers have of playing with low handicapped players. This guys point was 5 years ago he started playing golf and he was given the handicap of 28 he's now off 2. Now obviously this guy has a bit of a natural talent and not everyone will drop as quickly but it reiterated the point that you have to start somewhere. So you never know five&one one day you might be giving Bomber a few shots if your putters were to cross paths. 

I still say we put a fiver in each. Â£30 to the scratch winner and Â£30 to the handicap winner. Doesnt seem that everyone is keen on handing Â£60 to Patricks mate.
		
Click to expand...

No problem playing golf with anyone low or high at this end. As long as they don't judge me based on taking 20-30 more shots per round than they do I am happy to play with anyone. I am even happy to give them money if they beat me...........lol

Giving Bomber a few shots sounds like a great idea though.:clap:


----------



## Deke (Jun 21, 2013)

patricks148 said:



			Hereâ€™s an analogy for you.

Youâ€™ve just got yourself a fit new girlfriend, sheâ€™s hot! You take her to the pub and thereâ€™s a load of guys there you know.

Would you let them all spend the night with her?

Click to expand...

Its a friendly knock Patrick, if you insist on teaming up with your +2 pal there is not a chance in hell I will be doing any kind of prize or sweep. The whole point of mixing high and low handicap players is that all the matches will be fair and no single team with have much of an advantage. Do the sporting thing and play AGAINST Dave mate, it will be much more fun that way.:thup:


----------



## Grumps (Jun 21, 2013)

Deke.  Play off 18 if you think that's your level  yes it's ment to be a friendly knock about but the whole idea of golf handicap is to get a level playing field for everyone so why should you play off scratch .


----------



## Five&One (Jun 21, 2013)

Grumps said:



			Deke.  Play off 18 if you think that's your level  yes it's ment to be a friendly knock about but the whole idea of golf handicap is to get a level playing field for everyone so why should you play off scratch .
		
Click to expand...

I agree. And if everyone else plays with their proper handicap Patrick and Dave can play together  And low and high handicappers dont neccesarily need to be paired. and we can have sweeps that everyone has at least a CONGU chance of winning. Several problems solved, although I am more than happy to go with what Deke has organised.


----------



## Deke (Jun 21, 2013)

Grumps said:



			Deke.  Play off 18 if you think that's your level  yes it's ment to be a friendly knock about but the whole idea of golf handicap is to get a level playing field for everyone so why should you play off scratch .
		
Click to expand...

Thanks mate I appreciate that! I think I may have slightly confused things in my effort to offer something different! The format is a four ball better ball, ignore my matchplay nonsense! I feel my scratch idea might be a bit daft, what do you fine fellows think? If you are cool with me using 18 strokes I appreciate that!


----------



## Grumps (Jun 21, 2013)

Deke said:



			Thanks mate I appreciate that! I think I may have slightly confused things in my effort to offer something different! The format is a four ball better ball, ignore my matchplay nonsense! I feel my scratch idea might be a bit daft, what do you fine fellows think? If you are cool with me using 18 strokes I appreciate that! 

Click to expand...

Well you've played at 2 other meets and never ran away with scores so guess your either honest or hustling for the whole pot


----------



## Five&One (Jun 21, 2013)

Deke said:



			Thanks mate I appreciate that! I think I may have slightly confused things in my effort to offer something different! The format is a four ball better ball, ignore my matchplay nonsense! I feel my scratch idea might be a bit daft, what do you fine fellows think? If you are cool with me using 18 strokes I appreciate that! 

Click to expand...

Can you bring your last 3 cards with you mate ? :swing:


----------



## Deke (Jun 21, 2013)

Away with you naysayers!  Are you all good with NOT playing off scratch then? Sorry for changing last minute, but I think it's for the best?


----------



## Farneyman (Jun 22, 2013)

Have a great day lads, although as I'm not playing I shouldn't be posting on this thread...lol


----------



## bigslice (Jun 22, 2013)

patricks148 said:



			Hereâ€™s an analogy for you.

Youâ€™ve just got yourself a fit new girlfriend, sheâ€™s hot! You take her to the pub and thereâ€™s a load of guys there you know.

Would you let them all spend the night with her?

Click to expand...

lol wheres the bowl for my keys


----------



## Deke (Jun 22, 2013)

Farneyman said:



			Have a great day lads, although as I'm not playing I shouldn't be posting on this thread...lol
		
Click to expand...

In your case we can make an exception I think mate, cheers Fabian! :thup:


----------



## GreiginFife (Jun 22, 2013)

Deke said:



			Away with you naysayers!  Are you all good with NOT playing off scratch then? Sorry for changing last minute, but I think it's for the best?
		
Click to expand...

Deke, as was pointed out before; this is your ball game, you are the host so it's your rules. If someone doesn't like those rules... tough, we are all adults. 
I am happy to play what ever format you choose and happy to contribute my fiver for whatever prizes are decided. It's a free day's golf otherwise.
I'll be there around the 0830-0845 mark I would think. 

Looking at the forecast I would recommend carrying some waterproofs in the bag just in case.


----------



## Deke (Jun 23, 2013)

A massive thank you to all of you! Despite playing like an utter lemon I had a great time, and it was nice to meet you all. I hope you like your new putter Greig! Congrats to Neil and Colin for the best score of the day. If anybody ever fancies a knock at my course Alyth feel free to drop me a PM. Cheers lads! :thup:


----------



## Jungle (Jun 23, 2013)

Was a thoroughly enjoyable round of golf today.

A few triples on the card but a good haul of par's and back to back birdies left me chuffed with my round.

So how were all the scores looking?


----------



## Grumps (Jun 23, 2013)

Great round with Brian , jimmy and Stevie many laughs despite the rain I ended up with a net 73 (off the whites) so 4 over par for 1st time on course was pretty good . Would recommend the course to everyone . Thanks deke and will give you a pm about a round soon


----------



## Five&One (Jun 23, 2013)

Just back. Pretty good track up there. Built for accuracy rather than distance with tight fairways and small landing areas. Beautifully picturesque, well maintained and it has to be said, brilliant staff, clubhouse and food.Mixed bag of weather and scoring but some lovey chaps to play with and all in all a pretty damn good day out. Will do a full meet review sometime this week once I see the pics. If the other two groups can let me know which pairings won I'll be happy to record the fact in the review.

Cheers to Deke for the original idea.


----------



## Grumps (Jun 23, 2013)

Five&One said:



			Just back. Pretty good track up there. Built for accuracy rather than distance with tight fairways and small landing areas. Beautifully picturesque, well maintained and it has to be said, brilliant staff, clubhouse and food.Mixed bag of weather and scoring but some lovey chaps to play with and all in all a pretty damn good day out. Will do a full meet review sometime this week once I see the pics. If the other two groups can let me know which pairings won I'll be happy to record the fact in the review.

Cheers to Deke for the original idea.
		
Click to expand...

We were playing individually I think but the sombrero (Brian/jungle) won with a 71.  I was a 73.   jimmy was 75 (I think).  and Steve well he was knackered after coming straight off a nightshift had more n/r's  than scores so we let him come 4th instead of last :rofl:


----------



## GreiginFife (Jun 23, 2013)

Good wander round what is a picturesque course with Patrick, Dave & James. Don't think anyone in our group will put their hands up to playing well.
I will buck the trend here though and say I didnt think the course was that great. Greens were some of the worst I have played this year and only found 14 and 16 to be quite decent.
Kudos to Deke for organising it though, as an away day with some banter it was good.

Deke, putter is great, will give it a run out on some smooth greens tomorrow


----------



## Deke (Jun 23, 2013)

Glad you all had a great time! I will try to sort out a meet at Alyth sometime in the next few months, anybody fancy it? :thup:


----------



## GreiginFife (Jun 23, 2013)

Deke said:



			Glad you all had a great time! I will try to sort out a meet at Alyth sometime in the next few months, anybody fancy it? :thup:
		
Click to expand...

Yeah I will be up for that.


----------



## ger147 (Jun 23, 2013)

Deke said:



			Glad you all had a great time! I will try to sort out a meet at Alyth sometime in the next few months, anybody fancy it? :thup:
		
Click to expand...

I'd be up for that if dates suit.


----------



## Grumps (Jun 23, 2013)

GreiginFife said:



			Yeah I will be up for that.
		
Click to expand...

+1 here


----------



## Five&One (Jun 23, 2013)

GreiginFife said:



			Good wander round what is a picturesque course with Patrick, Dave & James. Don't think anyone in our group will put their hands up to playing well.
I will buck the trend here though and say I didnt think the course was that great. Greens were some of the worst I have played this year and only found 14 and 16 to be quite decent.
Kudos to Deke for organising it though, as an away day with some banter it was good.

Deke, putter is great, will give it a run out on some smooth greens tomorrow 

Click to expand...

Agree on the greens but to be fair the course had an absolute soaking the night before and the greens couldn't be cut or rolled this morning which left them sodden, bumpy and slow.


----------



## Five&One (Jun 23, 2013)

Some photos now up on the Golf Photos sub-forum. Feel free to add your own chaps.


----------



## Val (Jun 23, 2013)

Who won?


----------



## DelB (Jun 23, 2013)

Valentino said:



			Who won?
		
Click to expand...

The rain.


----------



## Val (Jun 23, 2013)

DelB said:



			The rain.
		
Click to expand...

Not so good. We had it one dry today


----------



## Five&One (Jun 23, 2013)

Valentino said:



			Who won?
		
Click to expand...

We were all winners


----------



## DelB (Jun 23, 2013)

Five&One said:



			We were all winners
		
Click to expand...

Apart from Deke, who should maybe take up fishing instead. :ears:


----------



## Deke (Jun 23, 2013)

DelB said:



			Apart from Deke, who should maybe take up fishing instead. :ears:
		
Click to expand...

Shut it you swine, I will be back with a vengeance next time!:whoo:


----------



## mcbroon (Jun 23, 2013)

Deke said:



			Glad you all had a great time! I will try to sort out a meet at Alyth sometime in the next few months, anybody fancy it? :thup:
		
Click to expand...

I'd be up for that, if dates suit


----------



## Grumps (Jun 23, 2013)

Deke said:



			Shut it you swine, I will be back with a vengeance next time!:whoo:
		
Click to expand...

Vengeance.  Is that a club or rod ?


----------



## Deke (Jun 23, 2013)

Grumps said:



			Vengeance.  Is that a club or rod ? 

Click to expand...

I can see my Alyth invite list getting smaller by the minute...


----------



## Val (Jun 23, 2013)

Five&One said:



			We were all winners
		
Click to expand...

Sounds like a cop out, who took the cash? And is Patrick home yet


----------



## Jungle (Jun 23, 2013)

Valentino said:



			Sounds like a cop out, who took the cash? And is Patrick home yet 

Click to expand...

There wasn't any sweep.

I came in with the last group with a 71 so thought I might be in with a shout. However they had decided to give the sweep a miss.


----------



## Val (Jun 23, 2013)

Oh well, good shooting Brian


----------



## smokey (Jun 23, 2013)

Great day out, great course, a hell of a lot of greens blind, and the trip up 1,2 and 3 set me up for my years exercise but would love to play the course in the sunshine!! Thanks deke for organising it, and del I'm still tripping about the silver cross git!!!!! Deke count me in if you arrange a meet at your course
Cheers Brian and jimmy and I suppose grumps for the company round the course!!!!!


----------



## DelB (Jun 23, 2013)

Jungle said:



			There wasn't any sweep.

I came in with the last group with a 71 so thought I might be in with a shout. However they had decided to give the sweep a miss.
		
Click to expand...

Not strictly true. The Pro was running a charity skins sweep for a fiver so we just entered that and got to play off the whites as a result.


----------



## Five&One (Jun 23, 2013)

Jungle said:



			There wasn't any sweep.

I came in with the last group with a 71 so thought I might be in with a shout. However they had decided to give the sweep a miss.
		
Click to expand...

Bit of confusion over the final format maybe. Might have been easier to have a straightforward stableford or strokeplay off full handicap. Food for thought for next time maybe.


----------



## patricks148 (Jun 24, 2013)

Valentino said:



			Sounds like a cop out, who took the cash? And is Patrick home yet 

Click to expand...

You cheeky bugger.

Yes took an hour an a half to get back as there was much more traffic on the A9 at 2pm than there is at 7am. on they way down it only took an hour, almost as long as it too Deke to play the first

And Deke, those little Green boxes next to the tee were filled with soil and grass seed for you to fill in every gouge you left in the tee, but don't worry i filled them allin for you

Good craic with Greig, James and Dave. I cant say any of us set the course alight with only one birdie between the 4 of us. The slowest greens i've ever played on and i don't think ive ever seen so many balls stop on the lip or roll around the hole for a lip out.

Course in good shape and prob suffered from the amount of rain.

Could have done with a bit more direction on what format we were playing and a sweep um ourselves, we just played without much direction and i think Dave shot mid 70's  somthing Gross and i was well into the high 80's.

Thanks For Org Deke.


----------



## Val (Jun 24, 2013)

patricks148 said:



			You cheeky bugger.

Yes took an hour an a half to get back as there was much more traffic on the A9 at 2pm than there is at 7am. on they way down it only took an hour, almost as long as it too Deke to play the first

Click to expand...

He he, you'll always have that one cast to you after your epic from Machrihanish big fella 

A bit like Grumps and the tees at the Dunes, I wasn't even there and im aware of this one too.

:rofl:


----------



## patricks148 (Jun 24, 2013)

Valentino said:



			He he, you'll always have that one cast to you after your epic from Machrihanish big fella 

A bit like Grumps and the tees at the Dunes, I wasn't even there and im aware of this one too.

:rofl:
		
Click to expand...

Even Pitlochry knew about Grumps, they even moved all the tees you had to pay for in behind the counter in the pro shop


----------



## DCB (Jun 24, 2013)

patricks148 can you empty your inbox please.


----------



## patricks148 (Jun 24, 2013)

DCB said:



			patricks148 can you empty your inbox please.
		
Click to expand...

done


----------



## Grumps (Jun 24, 2013)

Valentino said:



			He he, you'll always have that one cast to you after your epic from Machrihanish big fella 

A bit like Grumps and the tees at the Dunes, I wasn't even there and im aware of this one too.

:rofl:
		
Click to expand...

Yeah yeah yeah heard it      that was a silly joke that went too far over 3 years ago so jog on


----------



## Val (Jun 24, 2013)

Grumps said:



			Yeah yeah yeah heard it      that was a silly joke that went too far over 3 years ago so jog on
		
Click to expand...

Jog on???


----------



## patricks148 (Jun 25, 2013)

Valentino said:



			Jog on???
		
Click to expand...

i forgot on the day, Grumps  have you still got any of those Machrihanish Tee's left?


----------



## Val (Jun 25, 2013)

patricks148 said:



			i forgot on the day, Grumps  have you still got any of those Machrihanish Tee's left?

Click to expand...

His jog on comment would suggest its a sore point, maybe he has run out :rofl:


----------



## Bomber69 (Jun 25, 2013)

Valentino said:



			His jog on comment would suggest its a sore point, maybe he has run out :rofl:
		
Click to expand...

Val/Patrick

Please stay on topic otherwise you are in breach of the forum rules and may receive a few infractions


----------



## bigslice (Jun 25, 2013)

Bomber69 said:



			Val/Patrick

Please stay on topic otherwise you are in breach of the forum rules and may receive a few infractions

Click to expand...

lol ure good

so what format was played, who won the dosh and who came last:thup:


----------



## Grumps (Jun 25, 2013)

patricks148 said:



			i forgot on the day, Grumps  have you still got any of those Machrihanish Tee's left?

Click to expand...

nope


----------



## Grumps (Jun 25, 2013)

bigslice said:



			lol ure good

so what format was played, who won the dosh and who came last:thup:
		
Click to expand...

no one knows what format we played so no scores were collected


----------

